# How do you trim dark nails?



## itsmacintosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Most of my dogs have black toe nails. Some of them are pink and easy to see, but I am nervous about trimming the dark ones because I don't want to cut too deeply into their nails and hurt them. But I need to trim them because they are starting to get long! What is the best way to trim the nails? How is the best way to tell where the nail ends on those so that I don't cut into the nerve?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If the nail is curving, you can start cutting just before the curve. Then just keep "shaving" a little sliver off until you can see a darker grey/moist circle in the center of the nail. If it is still white/chalky and dry in the center of the nail, keep shaving.


----------



## lulutoo (Mar 30, 2009)

What happens if you cut the dog's quick. Is it serious? Do you need the vet? Is there a home treatment?


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you considered just filing them down? I cut Faiths and hers are black. I cut just the tip and then file em down. My mom use to do our dogs so thats how i know how.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

the pet stores sell quick stop. get it in the powder. they will stop the bleeding. I have used flour as well if i didn't have the quick stop


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I use a dremel.

If you are clipping, get some kwik stop (styptic powder) in case you cut the quick. you won't need a vet, but it does hurt the dog and bleeds like crazy.


----------



## allan (Jan 23, 2009)

Dark nails are a bit tricky but not that hard to do. Take a bit off the end,if it's white where you trimmed you may take a bit more til you see a black dot in the center.This is when you stop cuz after the black hole is the red hole.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

I also use a dremel for my three dogs who all have dark toe nails. There are a lot of how to video's on line. My vet's office showed me. It is so much easier for me than the clipper-- no matter how careful I was I always managed to cut into at least one quick. And , oh , do they bleed!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

If you're in a tight situation with no stypic powder, even just putting plain flour on it is fine to stop the bleeding. The vet told me this trick =)

As for black nails...Nia has about 3/4 black nails and I just cut them around the same length as the pink ones. Or I'll make a big cut then see that it isn't that short yet and cut off a little more at a time until it's short enough.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Also, remember that the longer you let your dog's nails grow, the further out the quick extends and it takes longer for you to be able to cut his nails w/o hitting the quick.

You should aim to keep his nails short all the time - anytime you hear his nails hit the floor, it means it's too long! Short nails means a less likely chance of hitting the quick the next time you cut.


----------



## calee15 (Nov 7, 2009)

honestly i dont know how to cut the nails of my dog..im scared coz i dont know if its already the skin or the nails..)


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures, maybe they will help.
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_nails.aspx
Doberdawn has some photos of dog nails as well. Maybe they would help.
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/index.html

It definitely is easier to look at photos than your own dog's nails. Live dogs wiggle a lot. I use a dremel but still do a nibbling with it. Trim the outside top, that is the hard part of the nail and it is dead. If you trim that the soft bottom is going to be naturally worn down. 

It is important for nails to be short enough that the foot doesn't splay but some feet are shaped so even short nails will still click on hard surfaces.

Handle the feet and tweak the nails, look between the toes, rub all parts of the feet so the dog gets using to being handled and trusts you. I have actually quicked Max with the Dremel and he was fine with it.


----------

